# RDU vision racks for sale



## Bl69aze (May 18, 2020)

looks like vision racks are gonna be sold once again in australia!?

https://reptilesdownunder.net.au/product-category/vision-racks/

has anyone here used them before? i know theyre big overseas and common in the larger breeders in aus


----------



## Shire pythons (May 18, 2020)

I got 2 vision racks and theyre great easy to move around and clean etc. Quite pricey but !


----------



## Bl69aze (May 18, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> I got 2 vision racks and theyre great easy to move around and clean etc. Quite pricey but !


i can see that >_<

i wonder if theyll sell tubs seperate aswell ? would be cool


----------



## Shire pythons (May 18, 2020)

Yeah can get tubs seperate . I got heaps of em . The hatchie rack i got can hold 3 different size tubs . Pretty handy


----------



## Bl69aze (May 18, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> Yeah can get tubs seperate . I got heaps of em . The hatchie rack i got can hold 3 different size tubs . Pretty handy


is that like hatchling then yearling tubs? or different sized hatchling tubs


----------



## Shire pythons (May 18, 2020)

V15 V18 V35 all fit
[doublepost=1589791454,1589791037][/doublepost]The v35 short tubs. V15 and V18 are hatchling tubs. I keep childrens and 6mnt carpets in the v35.


----------



## Bl69aze (May 20, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> V15 V18 V35 all fit
> [doublepost=1589791454,1589791037][/doublepost]The v35 short tubs. V15 and V18 are hatchling tubs. I keep childrens and 6mnt carpets in the v35.


you keep them in the v35 short tubs? thats handy!

but i wonder how you do this, as the v15 and v18 are different lengths to the v35 short ?





46 to 50.5? or am i imissing something haha


----------



## Shire pythons (May 21, 2020)

They fit trust me . Some just push in a bit deeper mate
[doublepost=1590025458,1590025415][/doublepost]Or you dont push them in as far


----------



## Bl69aze (May 25, 2020)

Shire pythons said:


> They fit trust me . Some just push in a bit deeper mate
> [doublepost=1590025458,1590025415][/doublepost]Or you dont push them in as far


am i wrong in thinking you can use the v70 tubs? you just have to turn the rack sideways as they have support for the cord on 1 end?

also can you buy different sized spacers? from what i can tell theyre all the same, just different sizes have different spacers and are fairly modular with what tubs can go on what?


----------

